# Paris Terrorist Attacks



## StradivariusBone (Nov 13, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/13/europe/bataclan-paris-shooting-witness/

Thoughts and prayers to our brothers and sisters in Paris tonight. 

I try to prepare my tech theatre kids for all sorts of emergency situations and safety precautions. What to do if an audience member becomes ill, if a curtain catches fire, if a tornado strikes the building. 

It is a sad commentary that we need to be mindful of people doing this sort of thing in our venues.


----------



## rochem (Nov 13, 2015)

As of right now, some crew members of the Eagles of Death Metal, who were performing at the Bataclan concert hall when it was attacked, are still unaccounted for. If anyone knows any of these guys and hears any news, please pass it along.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Nov 14, 2015)

Early reports were a band member died. Those seem to be not true. 
One crew member dead, the other shot. 




http://bnonews.com/news/index.php/mobile/id2541


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 14, 2015)

Nick Alexander is among the dead. He was EODM's merchandise manager.

A memorial fund has been set up on GoFundMe to help support his family.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 16, 2015)

It also appears that Nathalie Jardin, the Bataclan resident LD was killed as well. 

http://www.jimonlight.com/2015/11/16/rip-natalight-nathalie-jardin-is-dead-by-isis/

RIP Nathalie.


----------



## JD (Nov 16, 2015)

FOH is a dangerous location in an attack like this. I would like to think this would never happen here in the US but that would be naive. You almost have to start thinking about locations of cover and exits paths you have. Always thought of the later due to fire concerns, but the world is changing. 
Considering the level of the attack and the fact that there were about 1500 in attendance, things could have turned out a lot worse. I am sure that does little to comfort the families of those who lost loved ones in there, as well as those still in the hospitals. My prayers are with them all.


----------



## RickR (Nov 16, 2015)

This is a sad state for all.

Evacuation plans should always be done. What else? Bullet proof FOH walls?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 16, 2015)

Kevlar vests in addition to fall protection must be worn....


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not sure you can effectively prepare for something of this scale and nature. The extent to which you can prevent something like this is to have access controls in place and have security screening at the entrance, with a mechanism in place for locking the building down in a crisis — a mechanism which by its nature must operate in such a way that it could cut off all ingress and leave people to fend for themselves at the main doors.

As for evacuation, you can't know whether or not the goal is to smoke people out of the building in the first place and into the open where they could then be attacked.

It's one thing to prepare for an active shooter scenario. It's another thing entirely to try to protect your venue under siege.

You can do all the planning you want, but in a situation like that everything happens so fast you wouldn't know what was happening in time to assess the situation and activate whatever safety measures you may be able to scrape together.

If attackers lay siege to your venue and have suicide vests, several dozen national security measures have failed you and unless you happen to have a secret service detail on your staff, I don't see how any preparedness plan can mitigate the damage they intend to cause.

I'm actually very surprised the one bomber tried to get through security into the stadium and got caught. (Getting "caught" here meaning he detonated his device). If he wanted to inflict harm to a large number of people, he could've gotten the crowds when they were in line going in or on their way out at the end of the match. My estimation is he knew he would probably be caught but that on the off-chance he did make it through, he could blow himself up on live TV or next to President Hollande — which is to say any preparedness plan you may put in place should account for the grave likelihood that those trying to enforce it will die trying, and any plan that hinges on someone sacrificing themselves is a plan that with an incredible likelihood of failure. Most venues' security staffs are qualified to handle drunks, not suicide bombers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdauditorium (Nov 16, 2015)

Totally agree with Mike's sentiments. Here was a small pre-show tribute prior to our production of Footloose this past Saturday.










12227175_914547835305756_9051482101237755677_n



__ sdauditorium
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## jstroming (Nov 16, 2015)

On tour I always count the steps and direction to the nearest exit stairwell from my hotel room. I also frequently eyeball alternate exits in restaurants and theaters (150k miles flown a year makes you always know the nearest emergency exit and alternate).


----------



## Footer (Nov 17, 2015)

There really is no way to prepare for this beside GTFO plans. My venue is on a government center. Every vehicle that comes into our dock is screen by state police. Every parking lot has a screening point. I have truck barriers on our dock. You can only access our venue via elevators. Even with all that, it wouldn't do any good if they got through the elevators. Wouldn't be hard to take one over from our elevator operator and go. After that, your in a concrete bowl 5 stories about ground with few exits. We do our fire drills but there is really not any way to plan for this. You can't. Short of not allowing an audience in and just live streaming everything this kind of thing is just going to happen. Just be happy you (most likely) live in the western world where this thing does not happen that often. There are some parts of the world where this amount of dead in one day is not an abnormality.


----------



## AsherSB (Nov 19, 2015)

For those of you looking to tighten security in the wake of last week's events, I have talked with both Homeland security and the FBI in the past. I would assume that they would meet with any of you who have concerns.


----------



## JD (Nov 20, 2015)

Interesting link on the facebook site "The Show Must Go On" to an article about what to do at a gig should this happen.
http://www.jimonlight.com/2015/11/20/what-if-im-attacked-at-work-a-crew-primer-part-1/


----------



## Footer (Nov 20, 2015)

JD said:


> Interesting link on the facebook site "The Show Must Go On" to an article about what to do at a gig should this happen.
> http://www.jimonlight.com/2015/11/20/what-if-im-attacked-at-work-a-crew-primer-part-1/



Not really crazy about that. If that guy showed up carrying to a gig I employed him for he would be walked out in cuffs no questions asked. Also, if you think you can make a shot and drop a guy in a crowded dark theatre you are insane. Half the time you can't figure out what drunk is making the noise let alone which person is shooting and which person is not. 

This crap is a total crapshoot. Mrs. Footer has family members that were both involved in and killed in an active shooter situation. The family still lives in the same town it happened in. Her cousin sends her kid to school at the same school it happened in. You can't live like this type of thing is going to happen to you. Be prepared to GTFO. Thats it. Your much more liable to be killed in a theatre due to fire, rigging collapse, or something like that then an active shooter situation. 

Our only responsibility during a show is to ensure that our patrons can flee a bad situation. Check those fire doors every show. Make sure someone doesn't have a car parked in front of an exit. Make sure you always have a dock slip free for an ambulance. Have ushers or security staff who what to do in the event of an evacuation. Run yearly fire drills with your staff and your ushers. Drill who takes house lights and when in a situation. Your duty during a show is to get the room secure if something happens and to give your audience the best chance to get the fark out. Just like you shouldn't fight the fire you shouldn't fight the active shooter. Secure the room and go.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 20, 2015)

I actually feel like having radios has made us a safer venue. Before, in the case of an emergency, we were only accessible through com. With a radio, I have communication with the crew, FOH, box office, and administration in two venues and four floors. If crap goes down, I'll know it instantly instead of as soon as someone in my venue reaches a headset. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 21, 2015)

Interview from VICE with EODM should be available next week on VICE's website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 21, 2015)

Then there's this: http://www.itakelibertywithmycoffee...ans-more-attacks-on-sunday-including-atlanta/
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ck-wwe-event-atlanta-report-article-1.2442582

I like that Anonymous feels that they should inform the public to threats, but I think it is an irresponsible thing as well. Those who may be involved with the various targets may not like that their audience might get scared off. Though, it might allow for them to check for vulnerabilities.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 22, 2015)

Account of the attack from the guy who got the band into a taxi. Emphasizes the important of knowing where exits are located.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/paris-attack-survivor-tells-how-6877530


----------



## Grxnt (Nov 22, 2015)

I have many friends who perform in Cirque Du Soleil's Amaluna. They are all fine and were evacuated. Still scary and horrible.


----------



## robartsd (Nov 23, 2015)

Footer said:


> Not really crazy about that. If that guy showed up carrying to a gig I employed him for he would be walked out in cuffs no questions asked.


Based on my reading of the article, the author only carries a firearm when legal to do so (so if not legal in your venue, it would be left locked up at home or in the car). The main point of the article was that even someone working a gig who has a personal firearm and combat training would not be prepared to engage an active shooter and should be getting out as quickly as possible (while doing what they can to help others do so as well).


----------



## JD (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, the primary takeaway from that article was GTFO-GTFO-GTFO! CCL laws are so state specific in this country I would think it would be near impossible to do that on a touring show. It did make me ponder the idea of wearing a vest if you are FOH during a show. Not much help if it's a head shot though. My heart is hoping we will never have to deal with this, but my brain tells me it's only a matter of time.


----------



## robartsd (Nov 24, 2015)

JD said:


> It did make me ponder the idea of wearing a vest if you are FOH during a show.


A vest would provide extra protection increasing your chance of getting out. As others have pointed out, the actual risk of an active shooter coming to a show is significantly lower than the everyday risks this industry faces of fire and falls; however, especially for those working high profile shows or abroad, wearing a vest may be a reasonable precaution.


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 24, 2015)

Not positive, but I'm pretty sure a vest would only help with small arms. Ak-47's would shred a vest. Still though, at least you'd be safer from most hand guns.


----------



## Henning (Nov 24, 2015)

TheaterEd said:


> Not positive, but I'm pretty sure a vest would only help with small arms. Ak-47's would shred a vest. Still though, at least you'd be safer from most hand guns.


Really depends on the vest. But it's also important to remember that the vest is stopping the bullet, not making you invincible. Your still looking at the large possibility of broken ribs.


----------



## RickR (Nov 24, 2015)

I had a brief FB chat with Jim before he wrote that article. He was emphasizing (to some Rambos) how training and following the rules is necessary. I pointed out how much trouble the police have, even with all their training and experience. Someone quoted a report where the police miss their targets 89% of the time. (??) Anyway Jim can be passionate but not trouble.

I am glad to see he went to some experienced folks and got a strong message. *GTFO* seems like a good plan to me. I suspect we will all hear more from security pros soon.


----------



## JD (Nov 25, 2015)

RickR said:


> Someone quoted a report where the police miss their targets 89% of the time. (??)


Yes, that's a true stat. Cop friend was telling me, real life with moving targets is a lot harder than going to the range. Very little time to aim, thus the "Pray and Spray."

Regarding vests, won't stop a high velocity round but will turn it into a low velocity round... Basically, for example, a 223 cal round is no larger in diameter than a 22, but the speed produces a shock-destruction that is about 2 inches in diameter making it a lot more lethal. So, if a vest drops the velocity so that you only have a small hole through you, there is less chance of a major blood vessel being taken out, and therefore your survive-ability increases greatly. 
So, bottom line, if it is a high risk situation, the vest can really save you even if high velocity rounds hit you. Still a lot of luck involved, but anything to increase the odds sounds good to me. 
Of course, your best option many times over is GTFO !!!


----------



## josh88 (Nov 25, 2015)

JD said:


> Yes, that's a true stat. Cop friend was telling me, real life with moving targets is a lot harder than going to the range. Very little time to aim, thus the "Pray and Spray."


and for that matter (we got some of this in our active shooter training at the school) its usually many police/civilians and few aggressors. Far more targets for an attacker so thats why the statistics are so skewed.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 25, 2015)

Interview with the band and the sound guy is up: 

Jessie said while he was trying to run out he came up around a corner on one of the gunman, who tried to draw on him but luckily hit his gun barrel on a door frame and didn't get a shot off at him.

Sound guy said he locked eyes with the shooter, who then shot up his console. He survived by ducking down under the console.

One of their fans contacted them to say they hid behind their road cases for over an hour, and that they survived the explosions hiding behind those cases.


----------

